# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Kam dëshirë të futem në chat, por nuk di sesi!

## ClaY_MorE

*Përmbajtja e temës!*
1. Me cilin server do lidhem dhe kush e viziton këtë server?
2. Si mund të lidhem me serverin?
3. Si të lidhem në chat nëpërmjet Java Virtual Machine?
4. Si të shtoj Albasoul Network dhe dhomat në mIRC-in tim?
5. Si të lidhem në chat nëpërmjet mIRC-it tim?
6. Kompjuteri më njofton se nuk kam Java-n të instaluar!
7. Çfarë është Java Virtual Machine?
8. Pse kërkohet instalimi i Java-s?
9. Ku mund ta shkarkoj Java Virtual Machine?
10. Instalimi duhet të kryhet sa herë që kërkoj të futem në chat?

Lexoni udhëzimet e treguara në këtë temë për të mësuar sesi të futeni në chat.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Me cilin server do lidhem dhe kush e viziton këtë server?*

Ju do të lidheni me *Albasoul Network*, serveri i parë shqiptar në historinë e IRC!

Në këtë server mblidhen shqiptarë nga *Shqipëria, Kosova, Maqedonia, Mali i zi* dhe *Diaspora*, të cilët futen për të bashkbiseduar me patriotët e tyre. Ka me mijëra frekuentues të rregullt të chat-it, por ka shumë prej tyre që nuk e dinë nëse ekziston një server shqiptar apo të futen në të.


*Si mund të lidhem me serverin?* 

Dy janë mënyrat me të cilat ju mund të lidheni me serverin. Mënyra e parë është ajo me java, duke përdorur shfletuesin e internetit dhe mënyra e dytë është ajo me mIRC një program i cili  mundëson hyrjen në chat.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Lidhja në chat nëpërmjet Java-s!*

Mjafton të shkoni në krye të forumit, të shtypni tek *Chat 24/7 (numri 1)* dhe zgjidhni dhomën në të cilin dëshironi të futeni *(numri 2)*. 

Njëherazi do hapet një dritare e re ku ju kërkon të vendosni një *emër/pseudonim (numri 3)* që ju pëlqen të përdoni në chat më pas shtypni butonin *'Connect'** (numri 4)* dhe prisni deri sa të kryhet lidhja me serverin.

Një mënyrë tjetër e lidhjes me Java është duke hapur një faqe shfletuesi të re interneti dhe të shkruani *http://chat.albasoul.com*.


Për të drejtat tuaja si vizitor, rregullat e chat-it, bashkpunim, ndihmë, etj. shtypni tek lidhjet e vendosura poshtë Java-s *(numri 5)*.

Nëse keni probleme me këtë version Java ju mund të përdorni një version më të vjetër të Java Applett duke klikuar tek lidhja e treguar në foto *(numri 6)*.


_Për më tepër ndiqni udhëzimet e treguara në imazhet e mëposhtme!_

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Si të shtoj serverin në mIRC-in tim?*

Kur shkarkohet një mIRC i ri, nuk e përmban serverin e *Albasoul Network* edhe kjo sjell që shumë persona të mos hynë në chat nëpërmjet mIRC ose pothuajse fare. _Ndiqni udhëzimet e treguara më poshtë sesi të shtoni serverin e Albasoul Network në mIRC-it tuaj._


*1 - Hap mIRC-in dhe shkoni tek mIRC Options*
Hap mIRC-in dhe  shtypni ikonën e dytë.
*2 - Zgjidhni Servers tek mIRC Options*
Pasi të hapet një dritare e re tek menuja në të majtë zgjidhni *Connect » Servers*.
*3 - Lista e serverave, mIRC Options*
Shtypni mbi butonin *Add* për të shtuar serverin.
*4 - Shkruani të dhënat e serverit*
_Vendosni këto informacione:_

```

Description: Albasoul Network
IRC Server:  Irc.Albasoul.Com
Ports:       6667
Group:       Albasoul Network 



```

Më pas shtypni përsëri butonin *Add*
*5 -  Kompleto shtimin e serverit*
Duhet patjetër të shtypni butonin *OK* pasi të keni shtuar serverin, në të kundërt nuk do të ruhet asgjë.

*Ps:* Listën me servera të tjerë (jo shqiptarë), nëse nuk ju duhen mund ti fshini.

Për më tepër ndiqni udhëzimet e treguara në imazhin e mëposhtëm!

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Si të shtoj dhomën #Shqipëria në mIRC-in tim?*

Ashtu si serveri edhe dhoma *#Shqipëria* nuk ndodhet në listën e dhomave. _Ndiqni udhëzimet e treguara më poshtë sesi të shtoni dhomën #Shqipëria apo dhoma të ndryshme në mIRC-in tuaj._


*1 - Hap mIRC-in dhe shkoni tek mIRC Favorites*
Hap mIRC-in dhe  shtypni ikonën e tretë.
*2 - Lista e dhomave, mIRC Favorites*
Pasi të hapet një dritare e re shtypni mbi butonin *Add* për të shtuar dhomën.
*3 - Shto një dhomë të re*
Shkruani emrin e dhomës *#Shqipëria* apo dhomës të cilën doni të shtoni.
*4 - Kompleto shtimin e dhomës*
Duhet patjetër të shtypni butonin *OK* pasi të keni shkruar dhomën, në të kundërt dhoma nuk do të shtohet tek lista.

_Ps: Listën e dhomave, nëse nuk ju duhen mund ti fshini._

Për më tepër ndiqni udhëzimet e treguara në imazhin e mëposhtëm!

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Si të lidhem në chat nëpërmjet mIRC-it tim?*

*Mënyra e parë - serveri është në listë*

Ndiqni të njëjtëm procedurë që ndoqët për shtimin e serverit në mIRC dhe shtypni mbi serverin. Në vend të butonit *Add* duhet të shtypni butonin *Select » Conect to Server*. 

Ose shkurt, shtypni tek *File » Recent Servers* dhe të zgjidhni *Albasoul Network!*
*Mënyra e dytë - serveri nuk është në listë* 

Hapni mIRC-in, shkruani */server irc.albasoul.com* dhe shtypni butonin *ENTER*, ju duhet të prisni sa të kryhet lidhja!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Si të futem në dhomën #Shqipëria?*

*Mënyra e parë - dhoma është në listë* 
Shtypni tek ikona e dytë *mIRC Favorites* dhe zgjidhni dhomën *#Shqipëria*, bëni një shtypje të dyfishtë mbi dhomën ose shtypni butonin *Join* dhe menjëherë do të futeni në dhomë.

Ose shkurt, shkoni tek *Favorites* dhe shtypni tek dhoma *#Shqipëria*, automatikisht do të futeni në dhomë.
*Mënyra e dytë - dhoma nuk është në listë* 
Pasi të jeni lidhur me serverin shkruani */join #Shqipëria* të shtypni butonin *ENTER* dhe menjëherë ju do të futeni në dhomë!

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Kompjuteri më njofton se nuk kam Java-n të instaluar!*

U mundova të futem në chat por kompjuteri më njofton se nuk kam të instaluar Java-n, si të veproj? 

Nëse ju nuk posedoni një program të tillë në kompjuter do ju duhet ta instaloni atë nëse dëshironi të futeni në chat. Istalimi është i thjeshtë dhe me këtë rast ju do të hapni ç'do apletë Java kur jeni duke vizituar faqe të ndryshme në internet. 


*Çfarë është Java Virtual Machine?*

Java Virtual Machine është një program që bën të mundur hapjen e apletave të shkruajtura në Java nga shfletuesit që ju përdorni: Internet Ekplorer ose Firefox. Java në vetvete është një gjuhë programimi. 


*Pse kërkohet instalimi i Java-s?*

Java Virtual Machine duhet instaluar në kompjuter në mënyrë që ju mund të lidheni me serverin dhe të hyni në dhomen tonë të chat. Kjo faqe përdor një java aplet.


*Ku mund ta shkarkoj Java Virtual Machine?*

Shkoni tek faqja zyrtare e *Java Virtual Machine*.Shtypni mbi butonin *Download Now*, shkarkimi dhe instalimi do të fillojnë automatikisht. Pas përfundimit të proçesit së instalimit do ju duhet të rinisni kompjuterin tuaj në mënyrë që të gjitha ndryshimet e instalimit të ndodhin siç duhet.


*Instalimi duhet të kryhet sa herë që kërkoj të futem në chat?*

Instalimin e bëni vetëm njëherë dhe jo sa herë që vizitoni chatin. Programi i Java-s do të mbetet i instaluar në kompjuter përgjithmonë, deri në momentin që ju zgjidhni ta hiqni atë nga kompjuteri.


_Ps: Pas përfundimit me sukses të instalimit të Java-s, Ju mund të lidheni pa problem me serverin._

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Lexoni temën e ndihmës sesi të përdorni komandat fillestare dhe mënyrën e hyrjes në chat. Fotot dhe shpjegimet janë të qarta dhe mund t'ju ndihmojnë më shumë.

*Tutorial me foto: Si të përdorim apletin Java Jirc, JPilot dhe CR!*

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Mirë se vini në serverin Albasoul Network, ju urojmë chat të këndshëm!

Sinqerisht, Stafi i Forumit!*

----------

